# How to Band?



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I have a question about banding the topknot. Emily is my first standard poodle so I am still trying to learn everything that I can. I am trying to grow her topknot out and I am not quite sure how to put a band in it. I don't think it is long enough yet to get in one band. How do I get it into a band and also what kind of band do I need to use and where can I get them? Any suggestions would be very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You will need:

Greyhound comb
small rubber-bands 
anti-stat spray (ok, maybe not in FL)
knitting needle or comb with fine rat tail

Using the knitting needle, part the hair down the middle back to about the corner of the eye. Take a side section. Comb it through. Band with small rubber band. Use two bands if the hair is long enough.

The two banded sections will look like little horns. You want them to be loose enough that she does not rub or scratch at them, but tight enough that it holds in the shorter pieces of hair.

The rubber bands are small and can be purchased in the African American section of most beauty supply stores.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I tend to use the rat tail comb to put a part in from behind just the eyes, right across the head. I use a hair clip or two to keep the 'back' part of the topknot back out of my way leaving me with a small section right in the front that I band up. If it's too short it's easy to split the front bit into two for puppy horns when the rest is hooked back with the hair clips. 
That's what I do anyway!!! Perhaps that's the next thing I should get pics of. lol!!!


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys! I am going to go out tonight and pick up some bands and give it a try. I'm just hoping that I can get Emily to sit still long enough for me to try and get them in  If I get them in successfully I'll try and post some pics.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you guys add some pics of this process...I'm having a hard time getting a visual in my mind.


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> I tend to use the rat tail comb to put a part in from behind just the eyes, right across the head. I use a hair clip or two to keep the 'back' part of the topknot back out of my way leaving me with a small section right in the front that I band up. If it's too short it's easy to split the front bit into two for puppy horns when the rest is hooked back with the hair clips.
> That's what I do anyway!!! Perhaps that's the next thing I should get pics of. lol!!!


Ok, so I'm still working on this process. It's pretty hard to get a straight line and Emily is being such a trooper. I spilt the section and put some clips in her hair as you suggested. I'm just not sure if I am far enough back or too far. I took some pictures. Haha.. poor Emmie.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

By clips she meant those toothed clips that are simply meant to hold sections of hair. The clips are not meant to stay in the hair.

The knitting needle will help you get a straight, clean part. Part down the middle between the eyes. Then part across the head from the back corner of one eye to the back corner to the other. This will leave you with two sections of hair.


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

cbrand said:


> By clips she meant those toothed clips that are simply meant to hold sections of hair. The clips are not meant to stay in the hair.
> 
> The knitting needle will help you get a straight, clean part. Part down the middle between the eyes. Then part across the head from the back corner of one eye to the back corner to the other. This will leave you with two sections of hair.


Haha, I didn't leave those clips in her hair. They just happened to be what I had to hold the hair back. I was just trying to get a good picture to see if I had too much or not enough hair. I got it banded and took the clips out. I think that she still needs to grow it a little longer though because the front hairs don't want to stay in too well. Maybe in another month.


----------

